# Tips On Reducing Ping In Online Games?



## Tobuscus (Sep 22, 2012)

I play this online fps game called Blacklight : Retribution and the pings i get are horrible. My ping varies from 296ms to 412ms.

Does anybody know about anything i could do to decrease my ping? I use a bsnl internet connection,and i think it's because of them that my ping suddenly jumps to 400ms during the evenings. 
Is there any other provider who gives better ping?

I've heard people say lowering graphics settings and getting a faster internet connection decrease ping....but this doesn't make any sense to me. Isn't ping the time it takes for ur computer and the server to respond?

Any help would be great.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Host your own server.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah play locally, that's the best thing you can do


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2012)

BSNL pings mostly suck. Give Airtel a shot.



> lowering graphics settings and getting a faster internet connection decrease ping



Wrong. Ping has got no relation with graphics or speed. ISP can help you by changing the routing path of your IP, but they won't.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2012)

geographically, we are as far as possible from US servers
physically, we are at the limits, and the chances of packet loss increases with distance
counter-intuitively, if you do have to play with far away servers, then having as many people close to the servers apart from yourself helps with the ping, so 4 US guys + 1 Indian is better than 5 Indians on a US server


----------



## Tobuscus (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

But I don't think it's possible to play my game locally since it's a steam game without private servers.

I've also heard about ssh tunneling drastically reducing people's pings. Does anyone know how i can go about doing it?

Also,how much better are Airtel pings compared to Bsnl,do they suffer from network congestion during peak hours too? Are they worth the upgrade?

Thanks again


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2012)

The Blacklight game has servers only ib EU and USA so pings wont be most satisfactoty in most ISPs.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 23, 2012)

The nearer you are to the server, better the ping. technically you can't do anything about it


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 24, 2012)

Instead of Wifi try using LAN cable....this will get your Ping down by 70%.
And play in servers which are geographically located close to you.Avoid playing internationally.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

Tobuscus said:


> Also,how much better are Airtel pings compared to Bsnl,do they suffer from network congestion during peak hours too? Are they worth the upgrade?
> 
> Thanks again



Much better most of the times. But at few places (very few), I have seen BSNL providing lower pings than Airtel. So check out first.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have seen alot of airtel users complaining about erratic spikes and high pings in cs 1.6 recently. For BSNL i would advise you to test the pings before getting it. BSNL performance tends to be different in different places. When i was in bilaspur(chhattisgarh) i was damn happy with BSNL. Then i moved to lucknow and it was a completely different experience with BSNL. Ping spikes, ultra unimaginable high pings at daytime, chokes, losses and whatnot.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 25, 2012)

every isp has problems my hathway gives 170-180 on blacklight (eu and America) but gives 200+ on Indian cs servers


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2012)

Try moving to fiber internet.


----------

